# gpart + gmirror = lack of usability



## User23 (Sep 27, 2012)

gmirror setup on gpt partitions:

Setup only in single user mode or while installing FreeBSD ... by hand.
Automatic rebuilds will take much longer time if you have more then on GPT partition mirrored, because every rebuild competes with each other.
There is no need to rebuild every mirror at the same time. This behaviour is just a waste of performance.

Are there ways to avoid single user mode?
Is there a way to configure gmirror to rebuild every mirror one by one ... without disable automatic rebuilds?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2012)

If I read gmirror(8) correctly *gmirror rebuild* takes an argument. So you can use that to rebuild a single mirror. But that does mean the auto rebuild needs to be turned off. As far as I could find there's no way to do this automatically.


----------

